# Reassure me, or redirect me :)



## Buttons (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello! I'm not a total novice, but I've been out of the hobby for several years. I'm really missing my little watery playgrounds so, I'm diving back in headfirst! I've purchased a 36 gallon bowfront kit that I will be setting up this afternoon and starting a fishless cycle tomorrow. Funds aren't exactly liberal at the moment, so it will just be the filter, heater and substrate (black diamond blasting sand) going on for a bit. Will adding decor, driftwood, low-light live plants mid-fishless-cycle disrupt things? For now, I will just be running the Aqueon 30 filter that it comes with. Eventually I would like to replace the HOB filter with a canister to reduce the noise. Running them dually for a few weeks or so, then moving the media from the HOB to the canister should keep my bacteria at least mostly intact, correct? Once the cycle is complete, if funding does not allow for my full stocking, is slow stocking going to mess up the work I've done? 

My tentative plan for stocking is a group of schooling fish...harlequin rasboras, cherry barbs, glowlight tetras (not the dyed ones!)...something along those lines, a group of corys, a bristlenose pleco and some sort of centerpiece fish. I'm going back and forth between an angelfish or a ram. I know if I go with the angel, I will need to look at larger schoolers most likely. My husband wants me to add some sort of shark. He loves those crazy bala sharks, but I've put my foot down on those not happening unless he wants to pony up for a realllly big tank LOL! I wouldn't mind adding a red tail shark, but I've got zero experience with them. I don't want to add a jerk fish that runs around annoying everyone else in the tank. If I have to stock slowly, I'll start with the schoolers, then corys, then pleco, then centerpiece fish even though I'm dying to start with the pleco! I think the tank needs some time to get a little more mature before adding those? Stocking thoughts are always welcome!


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Adding decor while cycling won't hurt anything, and slow stocking will allow your bacteria to grow as needed, 

You can add the Pleco whenever as long as you supplement his diet, which should be done anyways


----------



## Buttons (Jan 22, 2014)

Marshall said:


> Adding decor while cycling won't hurt anything, and slow stocking will allow your bacteria to grow as needed,
> 
> You can add the Pleco whenever as long as you supplement his diet, which should be done anyways


Thanks. It is amazing how much you forget, or it changes, in 6 or 7 years! I just need a few head pats and hand holding LOL! As for supplementing the pleco, of course! I see what happens to the ones expected to simply exist on algae...it isn't pretty  A little blanched or frozen zucchini, some algae wafers and some blanched/frozen kale is the plan for his rations. My love for suck-y face, stick to the glass critters also extends to apple snails which will likely mean one or two will end up in my tank eating those same yummies.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

> My love for suck-y face, stick to the glass critters also extends to apple snails which will likely mean one or two will end up in my tank eating those same yummies.


You would love my tanks then, I have 9 species of dwarf plecos, did have an 18 inch common, a 14 inch one also.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't think your tank is large enough for a redtail black shark. They can get a little aggressive when they get bigger. You may also want to consider a male Pearl Gourami as your center piece fish. As long as you just have one they are mild.


----------

